
Chef Opens Its Code Base, Says Goodbye to Open Core - el_duderino
https://thenewstack.io/chef-opens-its-code-base-says-goodbye-to-open-core/
======
sytse
Discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19553452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19553452)

